# Taurus Nutrition now at Orbit



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 15, 2011)

Taurus nutrition now at Orbitnutrition.com, great new company with some innovation behind them. Check them out here:

Preworkout:
Taurus Nutrition Wyked

Under the Tongue Prohormone:
Taurus Nutrition 5AOHP

Post workout/Recovery:
Taurus Nutrition DA-HCG


----------



## pilip99 (Aug 17, 2011)

bump!!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 17, 2011)

cool!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 17, 2011)

Looking forward to trying out the Wyked!! seems really promising!


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 17, 2011)

Wyked is suppose to be wicked and have seen good reviews. I'm actually going to try this out next month and look forward to their products now being on Orbit is wicked. Glad to see them over here.


----------



## Gawd (Aug 17, 2011)

5AOHP Looks Awesome


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 17, 2011)

I've heard a lot of good things about wyked! Orbit is always brining the best to us!


----------



## AznTomahawk (Aug 18, 2011)

I got to log their Wyked and DAA-HCG. I was very impressed. Noticed more benefit from it than bulk DAA. Wyked was a great stim and tasted excellent. Great combo for sure.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 18, 2011)

Got more of these being shipped to us tomorrow


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 18, 2011)

Gawd said:


> 5AOHP Looks Awesome


 Very interested in this. Good Job Orbit and congrats Taurus!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks, im sure this will be a great line.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep def for sure and you know I's got to logs me some soon haha. Orbit where would we be without you??? Probally broke as shiz pimping on the streets to pay for expensive GNC supps.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 23, 2011)

Boss when is there going to be more of the 5AOHP?  I want to run that with the new Transderm most ricky tick since I can't fit in a test E run this year.


----------



## llllern (Aug 23, 2011)

looking fwd to trying this new brand out


----------



## SBT (Aug 23, 2011)

That def looks like a solid line up of supps there!


----------



## |Z| (Aug 23, 2011)

Gawd said:


> 5AOHP Looks Awesome



So far so good. week one at maint. calories and down 1.5lbs, harder and fuller feeling muscles, nice recovery. Not sure if its fully kicked in, and some of that could be water loss, but this is a great start! (4ml/day run btw)


----------



## AznTomahawk (Aug 23, 2011)

|Z| said:


> So far so good. week one at maint. calories and down 1.5lbs, harder and fuller feeling muscles, nice recovery. Not sure if its fully kicked in, and some of that could be water loss, but this is a great start! (4ml/day run btw)


 
Nice definitely going to keep an eye out for what you think. Real glad to see this at Orbit.


----------



## judojosh (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Resolve (Aug 24, 2011)

Any feedback on the Progestin yet?


----------



## judojosh (Aug 24, 2011)

Resolve said:


> Any feedback on the Progestin yet?



Let me dig up some log links and reviews for ya..


----------



## Resolve (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## judojosh (Aug 26, 2011)

*Completed logs*
KLEEN - Takes the Bull by the horns! Taurus Nutrition's w/ WYKED & Beta TNP - Anabolicminds.com
Enhanced Takes the Bull by the Horns w/ Progestin - Anabolicminds.com
AE and TN team up with Progestin - Anabolicminds.com
PROGESTIN BETA TRIAL - Anabolicminds.com


*In progress logs*
Premature Progestination: taman runs 5a OHP (Sponsored) - Mind And Muscle Forum
Riding the bull 5a OHP sponsored log - Mind And Muscle Forum
Prodigious Progestin: Laser's 5a OHP sponsored log - Mind And Muscle Forum
The Hick rides the bull with Taurus' 5aOHP (sponsored ) - Anabolicminds.com
Andrew is lean & strong like bull, with Taurus's 5aOHP - Anabolicminds.com
http://anabolicminds.com/forum/supplement-reviews-logs/180650-recomp-5aohp-7ke.html
There's a bull in a china shop (Taurus Sponsored 5aOHP Log) - Anabolicminds.com
SWOLLEN GETS SWOLL w/ 5aOHP, Endosurge, Vidatest, and ANABETA - Anabolicminds.com

*REVIEWS*

*AE14*​


"FINAL REVIEW

Ok everyone here is my final review:​ 
*Taste* N/A Did I truly like the taste? Not at all. However, it is not an issue at all as I believe that the thought is that this will be coming out in pill form which makes taste a non issue.​ 
*Strength* 4.5 out of 5 I am greatly impressed with this on this level. There seemed to be no issue from a suppressive standpoint, and yet my strength went up on a consistent basis. Very impressive​ 
*Recomp* 6 out of 5 This is where this shined for me. I weighed in at 200lbs even when I started this log a month ago. Yet I am now consistently at 195lbs, much leaner and yet far more powerful. In this category I could not have asked for more. Absolute love for TN here.​ 
*Energy* 5 out of 5. Another winner here. Even with my hectic work schedule, when it came time to lift, there was no hesitation what so ever. This is something that I did not expect. Oh and by the way....throw in your favorite pre w/o and watch out....Monster energy and focus​ 
*Overall* 5 out of 5 I am greatly impressed with this and would most certainly run it again. I am interested to see the price point on this when it hits the market. ​ 
Major props to TN, as they really have a winner here." ​ 
*Enhanced*​ 
"FINAL REVIEW​ 
First off, I'd like to thank Taurus Nutrition again, for giving me the opportunity to test their product. It's obvious they hit a home run w/ this one, but looking at the logs on this. This is definitely a product I will be buying! Looking forward to the other "progestin" you guys are working on as well!! ​ 
This without a doubt, was the best ph/designer I've ever run. There was not one negative side effect that I experienced throughout the entire run!! That's unheard of! I will say I did fell ever so slightly shut down beginning about a week or so ago, but I started on the DA-HCG last week, & already feel like I'm getting back to normal. ​ 
*Weight*
*5/11/11 - 162*
*6/12/11 - 166*
I will admit, my diet didn't stay in check nearly as much as I'd intended.. My family came into town, & then it just seemed like there was something going on every other day! I blame no one but myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm usually more disciplined. I think, that had my diet been more in check, the weight gain would have been closer to a much leaner 3lb gain max. I'll break this all down now:​ 
*Strength - INCREDIBLE!* This is where it shined most for me. All my lifts went up considerably. I could only compare this to a Tren clone I ran a few years ago. Every week I was going up in weight. The good thing though? No joint soreness or drying out that one would get w/ other designer/ph's.​ 
*Energy - Great!* It was like a switch that I could turn on & use it as needed. 99% of my workouts were in the morning, supplemented w/ Wyked, LG's Form, and of course, the Progestin. I always went into the gym w/ total focus and energy. I stayed wide open all day long! Not one bit of lethargy. When it was time to go to bed, I very easily fell asleep & stayed asleep until my alarm went off.​ 
*Recomp - Great!* I did notice the first couple weeks that I was leaning out. The vascularity was more evident after the 2nd week. If I would have stuck to a cleaner diet, I could give a better account on this.​ 
*Pumps/Recovery - Excellent!* I left the gym with an incredible pump & usually kept that pump until bed time! I would then wake up still feeling it! I felt "on" this whole cycle. My wife noticed it too. Recovery in the gym was great. I was flying through my workouts breaking just long enough to drink some water or gatoraid. DOMS seemed to be very minimal as well.​ 
*Libido -* I should have my wife write this part!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This stuff was freaking amazing on my libido!! Felt like I was 18 again! Enough said..​ 
Like I said, TN hit a home run w/ this. Looking forward to putting another bottle in my kitchen cabinet & running it later on down the road!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"​ 
*Celc5-*​ 


"*REVIEW*​

Objective: The Numbers​ 
*Body Comp*: I gained 8 pounds of lean mass and lost 1 pound of fat based on weekly skinfolds. Progestin Beta was surprisingly more anabolic than I expected.​ 
*Strength*: I gained approximately 10 pounds per lift on upper body compound lifts such as BB Flat Bench Press and DB Rows. I gained approximately 20 pounds per lift on power moves such as squats, straight leg DL, and shrugs. Those are all in a 3 sets of 12 rep range to give perspective. I agree with Kleen's perspective that the compound didn't inherently make me stronger. Strength would creep up when lean mass would increase.​ 
*Number of Visible Abs at Rest*:
Pre-Cycle: 0
Post Cycle: 2 at rest, 4-6 post workout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
Subjetive: Personal Notes and Opinions​ 
*Mood*: There may have been a hint of alpha male for approximately 1-2 weeks. But mood leveled off after that. I'm inherently a cranky person, but Progrestin Beta didn't exacerbate my inner a-hole.​ 
*Libido*: For the first half of the cycle, libido was increased with slightly enhanced sexual performance. There were a few times where I did feel a bit more aggressive in the bedroom also. For the second half of the cycle, libido felt "flat." I personally noticed a drop off in my sexual performance. But it wasn't bad enough for the wife to make fun of me for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
*Gyno*: I have a history of gyno with 2 small lumps that vary in size. They come and go depending on how careless I am with supplementation. *I had ZERO gyno exacerbation with Progestin Beta*. To be fair, I took 2 caps Formadrol per day throughout the cycle. I've never taken this particular Formadrol ingredient profile so I can't elaborate on other possible explanations. All I know is that I almost always expect gyno to get worse or flare up on cycle. And it did not with Progrestin Beta and the mild Formadrol plan.​ 
Discussion: Chit Chat, Mostly Nonsense​ 
My overall description of this compound is that it's subtle. The gains were slow, but very steady once I stepped back and looked at the big picture. There's nothing explosive about this compound in the gym or body comp wise. Referring to Kleen's report again, I don't believe that this compound compares to Epithio for me. I get a bit of androgenic effect with epithio. In which case, strength comes on faster and I notice a bit of an overall body "shape" change with a select few desingers. For example, I notice a bid difference in my V-taper with compounds such as epithio and phera. My shoulders, chest, and quads really blew up with those compounds. But this body change was more subtle and comparable to Progmagnon for me personally. At the same time, I accomplished in 4 weeks on Progestin Beta what took me 6 weeks on PMag.​ 
I had some recomp effect later in the cycle, but it required a careful watch with my diet. This is not a recomp agent like Hdrol or Superdrol that simply require a huge volume of calories. I leaned out a bit, but I wouldn't classify this as a cutter.​ 
I like the idea of stacking progestin beta. I think that the individual should tailor this to stack with something that is more explosive for their personal tastes. It would be interesting to bridge Progestin Beta into M14add during an all out bulk. I envision gaining 6-8 pounds on Progestin and then sending the cycle into overdrive with M14 to really blow up. ​ 
It would also be interesting to see if Progestin beta could still be anabolic during a cutting cycle alongside Formestane and a fat burner. Kleen suggested stacking with something for androgenic, such as a dhea based designer. I think that's a good idea. My personal alternative idea is to use formestane instead, although it still follows Kleen's aggression/strength/libido enhancing logic to balance out the stack.​ 
*Body Composition*​ 
..........Weight......BF%..... .Lean.......Fat.....
Start.....185.6.....14.90..... 157.94....27.66..
Wk 1.....188.0.....15.68.....158. 53....29.47..
Wk 2.....191.0.....15.48.....161. 42....29.58..
Wk 3.....193.4.....15.10.....164. 20....29.20..
Wk 4.....193.4.....13.82.....166. 67....26.73"

*Mr.Kleen*

"Well first I want to thank Taurus Nutrition for allowing me to test this product. I will keep my assessment short and sweet. Well for me anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
If you are familiar with my reviews I do not assign numbers to characteristics. The supplement market is far to volatile and dynamic for numbers to hold up. I will basically go through some of that characteristics and list my thoughts on them.​ 
*Lean Body Mass *- I have to admit that this really accelled here. Considering how the product felt, I would have never guessed I would gain 6.7 lbs of LBM in a month. ​ 
*Mood *- I noticed some very minor Alpha Male and aggression at first but then I leveled off. About halfway through Alpha Male was gone completely for me.​ 
*Strength *- The strength on this was more in line with me getting stronger because my muscles were bigger, but not stronger just because of the androgen levels. I would say this is WAY more anabolic than it is Androgenic. Might even recommend running a DHEA product with it during longer runs to keep the alpha male feel and libido high.​ 
*Fat Burning* - I would say this is nuetral. In other words no increase that was not explained by diet. When I ate big I held water and looked bloated when I didn't I cleaned up easily. ​ 
*Libido *- I had surges of libido enhancement but not any overall nonstop type libido. A little over halfway through I started to lose interest in sex. I could still be easily turned on if it came to it but wasn't sitting around horny like normal. ​ 
*HPTA *- Did not get tested before or after only giving anectdotal feedback. I would say that this caused minimal shut down. As I mentioned with libido it was not as high as normal, alpha male was gone, and my testicles were noticeably a little bit smaller starting somewhere around the 2.5 to 3 week mark. I think for a 1 month cycle a good over the counter PCT would probably suffice. However going anything over that might find you requiring a SERM of some sort. ​ 
*Sides *- Honestly there were not many other than the percieved slight shutdown and the known sides that go along with that. If blood pressure increased it was only slightly but never anything I noticed. Urine always had a slight yellow tint, not really any other sides to mention.​ 
*Overall Experience and Opinion *​ 
This was a great run. I started off not noticing to much going by feel and was a little worried that there may not be too much to this product. By the end of the second week I could see some definite improvement and was pleasantly surprised that I had already gained some LBM while losing fat. I enjoyed a few long weekends and higher calories after this point, my weight jumped up holding a lot of water and glycogen, but not adding any fat. I spent the last week cleaning that extra water and what not off to end up 203 coming up from 199, that is a total of 4 lbs on the scale but I also lost 2.8 lbs of fat. Leaving me with a total gain of 6.8 lbs LBM over the 4 weeks. ​ 
If I were to compare this product for mass ability I would put it with Epi, however as far as sides go I would put this in a mild category. I would definitely recommend that you commence production of this product or move to the next stage of testing for sure. ​ 
*Stats*:
5/12/11 - 199 9.6% LBM *179.85, Fat 19.15* 
5/28/11 - 200 8.4% LBM 183.28, Fat 16.72
6/10/11 - 203 8% LBM *186.7, Fat 16.3"*​ 

**BONUS**​ 
*Here is the log on our new progestin that is in the works*
Taurus Progestin (sponcered) - Anabolicminds.com


----------



## SBT (Sep 6, 2011)

wow, that is a nice amount of logs there!


----------



## oufinny (Sep 6, 2011)

What is the story on the other two Progestins that logs are being ran on and what are the possibilities of stacking them?


----------



## 3clipseGT (Sep 6, 2011)

oufinny said:


> What is the story on the other two Progestins that logs are being ran on and what are the possibilities of stacking them?


 

Currently in testing to bring them to the market. From what i understood there is a dry and a wet, not much was said about the other. 

I know Eric is workin hard to bring them to market.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 6, 2011)

Will be interesting to see them im sure they will be great.

Waiting on shipping confirmation on more of the entire line to orbit.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Sep 9, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Will be interesting to see them im sure they will be great.
> 
> Waiting on shipping confirmation on more of the entire line to orbit.


 
Hope it comes in soon. I know a lot of Orbitors are wanting to order the Taurus Nutrition line.


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 9, 2011)

Heck yeah bro I'm getting some wyked right now as Orbit done went and lost his ever loving mind. Really dude $20 that's insane.


----------



## Bonchwater (Dec 8, 2011)

i see you still have these, will you be running a sale on them anytime soon?


----------



## Resolve (Dec 11, 2011)

Bonchwater said:


> i see you still have these, will you be running a sale on them anytime soon?



Running a sale on what exactly?  Taurus in general?


----------



## oufinny (Dec 12, 2011)

Wyked has been on sale as a daily deal many times for around $20 which is a steal.  If you like a potent pre-workout, it is quite good.  I hear two scoops will have you rocking though I have only ever tried 1.5 from a sample.  I will say the stims in this last a long time, as in if you take it at night, dial back the dose or you won't be sleeping.


----------

